# Ayahuasca - The Snake and I



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

I've posted this before. But after watching it at least the 3rd time now, I realized it's worth sharing again. Enjoy the show!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

That's a pretty interesting documentary, thanks

It looks like something I would like to try but not sure I am brave enough I might freak out


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

My mate tried this twice.

Both times he was violently sick and didn't trip.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Zee Deveel said:


> My mate tried this twice.
> 
> Both times he was violently sick and didn't trip.


Did he go to Peru and do it properly with Shaman? Doing it in the wrong setting could cause all sorts of problems imo as is true with all serious drugs

I found it interesting what they said about salt in that documentary, that the most important part of the detox was removing all salt as none of the land animals eat salt so removing it intunes you more with the environment and enhances your senses, I wonder if a normal diet without salt would have a similar effect.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Did he go to Peru and do it properly with Shaman?


HAhaha, that's about the funniest thing I've heard all day.

Obviously he didn't fly to Peru to get fucked up with a shaman, you're a joker man.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Zee Deveel said:


> HAhaha, that's about the funniest thing I've heard all day.
> 
> Obviously he didn't fly to Peru to get fucked up with a shaman, you're a joker man.


Ok... that was the whole point of the documentary


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Ok... that was the whole point of the documentary


Sorry mate, I didn't watch it.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Definatly very interestid in this, thanks for the bit of info. Ill be doing some traveling down to south america in the next few years so ill definatly be making a note to find and try this out. Ive always been interested in Shamanistic healing, even before I had DP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

After recovery it might be a good idea to go to South America and take this. It would purge all of the negativity that built up over the years of having DP. But then again, I'd be afraid of a relapse


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Lmao, I would say that if you recover from DP and you go to South America and take Ayahuasca ... well... uhm ... I don't even know what I would say if you did that. That's just so fucking stupid. I think I might laugh, or cry, or want to attack you. One of those.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

-


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> After recovery it might be a good idea to go to South America and take this. It would purge all of the negativity that built up over the years of having DP. But then again, I'd be afraid of a relapse


If you go then we'll go with you too. I think being off meds 1-2 years prior would be a good idea too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Roz said:


> If you go then we'll go with you too. I think being off meds 1-2 years prior would be a good idea too.


Thanks Roz


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You don't have to go to South America or to the Jungle to learn shaman healing techniques, I know a genuine place that does it all online I can show you if you want which teaches courses and has a proper community etc, it's probably safer that way than using mind altering agents


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Pablo said:


> You don't have to go to South America or to the Jungle to learn shaman healing techniques, I know a genuine place that does it all online I can show you if you want which teaches courses and has a proper community etc, it's probably safer that way than using mind altering agents


Thanks Pablo,

Maybe when I recover I'll check it out, but that could be awhile...lol


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

idk if id ever want to do that, i feel like the internet cheapens something like this somehow. rather keep it old school/


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok maybe I'm totally misunderstanding this, but are you guys seriously considering going and taking a big bunch of Ayahuasca?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Ok maybe I'm totally misunderstanding this, but are you guys seriously considering going and taking a big bunch of Ayahuasca?


Maybe...

You should watch the video man...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Zee Deveel said:


> Ok maybe I'm totally misunderstanding this, but are you guys seriously considering going and taking a big bunch of Ayahuasca?


Nah not me, I was interested in the vid but I think id freak out and it would be too risky for me personally especially as it was a perception altering drug which got me in this state in the first place







. All these things are for is exploring the subconscious and there are safer more gradual ways to do that imo, this is the site I mentioned before http://www.shamanscave.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Nah not me, I was interested in the vid but I think id freak out and it would be too risky for me personally especially as it was a perception altering drug which got me in this state in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit it would be taking a huge risk that could result in relapse. Maybe I should rethink some more healthy ways to purge negativity. Like running/jogging a lot or something, IDK.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

I've not watched the video and I won't. My drug days are gone, I don't want anything to do with them ever again. I just want my life back.

Ayahuasca is perhaps the strongest hallucinogen in the world. It's a DMT trip that can last hours. If that's not enough to give you DP, I really don't know what is. This is a bad, bad, bad, bad, bad idea. Reallllllly, realllllly bad.

Drugs don't "open your mind", they can't "purge you of negativity", I used to believe in this crap, but they just don't do it. They just get you trashed and make you perceive stuff in ridiculous (false) ways.

I think you hit the nail on the head their David, if you wanna purge negativity from your life, practice meditation, living in the present moment, self improvement, fitness. This is the good stuff, not drugs.

If you guys were all totally 'sane' and had no psychiatric problems whatsoever, then I'd say go for it! Sounds fun! But let's face it, we're all a bit crazy and taking DMT isn't the cure lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> I've not watched the video and I won't. My drug days are gone, I don't want anything to do with them ever again. I just want my life back.
> 
> Ayahuasca is perhaps the strongest hallucinogen in the world. It's a DMT trip that can last hours. If that's not enough to give you DP, I really don't know what is. This is a bad, bad, bad, bad, bad idea. Reallllllly, realllllly bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply man,

In the video they show Ayuhuasca being a treatment for rehab/drug therapy. When I watched this documentary, I showed it to my mom, and she remarked that "they get so sick on the ayahuasca that it makes them not want drugs anymore". lol I also have a drug history but that is all passed me. I've been sober for 4 years from all drugs and alcohol, except tobacco. I think you are right to say if we were totally sane than it would make more sense to go experiment with it. I'm really sensitive to any drugs too. Well the Video is inspiring but I guess I should listen to the advice not to risk anything.

Peace.


----------



## herbert (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought I would reply since I have been struggling with depersonalization for a few years now but never considered until now it might be the dominant force in my life. I have used ayahuasca four times and can answer any questions about it. Ayahuasca does seem to "wake me up" out of the fog of my day to day existence when I use it. This can last weeks to months depending on where I am when I 're-enter' my life. Because I still have this problem I do not consider it a permanent cure. There is probably both a chemical component to this afterglow as well as a "spiritual" one. For me, ayahuasca reconnects me with the "real me" I seem to have misplaced somewhere in my childhood and forces me to face the fear and how it has transformed me. This is not a cakewalk but I have always come out the experience feeling grateful. The difficulty with psychedelic experiences is integration and we all have a tendency to forget the lessons we have learned if our environment stays largely the same.

This is an extraordinarily powerful tool (can not understate this) that takes some careful preparation and a serious consideration of intent. It can not physically harm you but if you are unprepared to open up completely the resistance can lead to negative rather than cathartic experience. I do think it can be beneficial for many of us, but it requires strength and sincerity on the part of the drinker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Ok maybe I'm totally misunderstanding this, but are you guys seriously considering going and taking a big bunch of Ayahuasca?


When you have had DP and carried shame for over 12 years and know that psychiatry is big business. You kind of look for alternatives in healing. Being I have a degree in massage therapy, I believe alternative and shamanic healing is the way to go for a cure.

In the village if one person was ill the whole village would work to make the person better and bring the soul back into the body. I was just reading about this in "Waking The Tiger" by Peter Levine on how Western culture just suppresses trauma and/or dissociation instead of curing it. Our culture is fucked and on the road to destruction if we don't evolve soon and connect back with nature.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Roz said:


> When you have had DP and carried shame for over 12 years and know that psychiatry is big business. You kind of look for alternatives in healing. Being I have a degree in massage therapy, I believe alternative and shamanic healing is the way to go for a cure.
> 
> In the village if one person was ill the whole village would work to make the person better and bring the soul back into the body. I was just reading about this in "Waking The Tiger" by Peter Levine on how Western culture just suppresses trauma and/or dissociation instead of curing it. Our culture is fucked and on the road to destruction if we don't evolve soon and connect back with nature.


Yeah I agree totally. Once you realise that all most modern medicine does is give you something to mask symptoms and cover up your problems rather than actually try deal with them then you start looking elsewhere. Like you say in modern society there aren't the support structures or community any more to collectively deal with problems like there used to be, in more "primative" societies if someone was ill with something like DP it would be considered an issue for the entire community to help deal with and a lot of the old rituals would be used as a way of comforting the ill person so they feel supported enough to let go or deal with their problems. Also working with the land and within nature meant that all people felt that they were part of nature and felt comforted in the natural rhythms of the earth and its seasons like they belonged and were a part of it all. All of which we are missing now


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Roz said:


> When you have had DP and carried shame for over 12 years and know that psychiatry is big business. You kind of look for alternatives in healing. Being I have a degree in massage therapy, I believe alternative and shamanic healing is the way to go for a cure.
> 
> In the village if one person was ill the whole village would work to make the person better and bring the soul back into the body. I was just reading about this in "Waking The Tiger" by Peter Levine on how Western culture just suppresses trauma and/or dissociation instead of curing it. Our culture is fucked and on the road to destruction if we don't evolve soon and connect back with nature.


Well I've had DR 24/7 for 3 years and I've done my share of psychadelic drugs so I think I've got at least some credentials.

I agree with you about connecting back with nature, I disagree that taking DMT is the way to go about this.

People need to bring awareness and presence into their everyday lives, not hope that going and tripping your balls off is going to cure you of your problems.

Meditation, clearing your mind of noise and anxiety, listening to your body, remaining calm at all times, staying present, living in the moment, enjoying life. These are the things which will help you. Save the psychadelic drugs for the people who don't have DP/DR. After all, hallucinogenic substances are the primary cause of DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Meditation, clearing your mind of noise and anxiety, listening to your body, remaining calm at all times, staying present, living in the moment, enjoying life. These are the things which will help you. Save the psychadelic drugs for the people who don't have DP/DR. After all, hallucinogenic substances are the primary cause of DP/DR.


Agreed. I don't know if I would do it or not but having DP for over 12 years now I'm open to anything. I just started yoga and I'm ordering the P90X work out system next month. Exercise is great. I've already lost 10 more lbs recently.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah cool, I workout 6 times a week. Sometimes twice per day.









I don't know anything about this P90X workout system, most 'systems' are just fads designed to create media hype and sell books / DVDs etc but I have a feeling I've seen logs from people on serious workout forums following this P90X thing, so it's probably one of the few good ones out there.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Ah cool, I workout 6 times a week. Sometimes twice per day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome you work out that much. Very good for mind-body-spirit. Yeah I know there's a lot of marketing for it but I like that they use muscle confusion as one of the main focuses for workouts. I know a few people who have lost a lot of weight on the P90X. Anything that gets my ticker pumping and my butt off the computer chair and couch is heaven sent.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

Roz, your new avatar is freaking awesome


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

nic.m said:


> Roz, your new avatar is freaking awesome


It is, it is! It kind of reminds me of a zipper.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It is, it is! It kind of reminds me of a zipper.


Have you seen the whole video? Link here.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

I think all drugs should be legal. I believe that people should have the right to put what they want into their own bodies, as long as they do no harm to others. Plus scientists would have better access and be able to study them and see what benefits, and risks, could come from these things. There have been a few rare opportunities in the past few years were scientists got to test with psychedelics such as lsd and psilocybin and found that they can be very beneficial. If more studies like this could be done, I would gladly volunteer myself to see what might happen.


----------

